# Ebook (epub) rendering quality



## OH (Dec 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried using an ebook?

There seems to be one particular library for this (textproc/ebook-tools), but regardless whether I use Okular, FBreader or Calibre, the quality of what is presented on screen is disappointing. Like an unformatted webpage.

O'Reilly has a free book on epub 3, which is available in both epub and pdf. The difference is huge.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## teckk (Dec 13, 2011)

Firefox has an UPUBReader extension that displays epub fine.


----------



## OH (Dec 13, 2011)

That works remarkably well indeed. I have to say though in hindsight Calibre does do a better job than Okular and FBReader, especially where it comes to notes. But the Firefox extension beats all three of them.


----------

